# $5.50 US per gallon in Canada, I'm done as of today.....see yah !!!



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You read that right.

Over 12,000 trips, 4.99 rating....etc.....etc....blah...blah....blah......doesn't matter. My expenses across the board have gone up dramatically in the last 12 months. I've been driving since early 2018.

*Gas has more than doubled, and maintenance costs have gone up by about 15%.*

When you used to expend $500 a month on fuel, and $250 a month on maintenance, and now it's gone up to $1,100 a month on fuel, and $300 a month on maintenance, it's over.

*Uber refuses to raise rates, or implement a fuel surcharge, like Fedex, UPS, etc, often do.* They will continue to rely on newb ants that will take time to figure out that it no longer makes sense to drive Uber in my market, as you can get a jobby job for $23-25 an hour, which nets you the same amount as a full time Uber driver now earns.

It was fun and I loved it, but, when it doesn't make sense, it doesn't make sense. Going to take a couple of months off if I can last that long mentally. I simply need to do something even though I'm financially secure.

Good luck everyone !! I know many of you that I have talked to over the years here are not as fortunate perhaps as I am, while many of you apparently also are. But, for those who are grinding to simply stay alive, I sincerely wish you the best.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

I am sure there are many drivers that understand the accurate economics of this gig will finally be following in your path. Even before the gas prices went stupid I was looking for a legitimate exit from it. I actually saw something the other day where Target was paying like 24 dollar per hour. Driving for Uber and Lyft works best as a part time gig at best these days and at that if its not surging it simply is not worth the troubles.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The extra $18-20K a year I was saving in the bank over and above the income from a regular jobby job made the Uber model, and the inherent risk, worthwhile.

Now, it doesn't........part time Uber doesn't make sense either IMHO, because of the annual costs where I drive. Putting an extra $50 or $75 in my pocket each day, still would cost me $25 overall per day not counting the liability and personal risk you take on when you drive. Ain't worth it. Been talking to a few of my fellow ants on the street too.....lots are getting out.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> Been talking to a few of my fellow ants on the street too.....lots are getting out.


When I run into my fellow ants on the street I let the air out of their tires.

So there's not a lot of chance to talk.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Walking away is the best reasonable choice when the gig turns unprofitable. 
u/l is not going to raise rates while they still have more drivers than they need.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

In my market they have referral bonuses again for newbs.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So they are planning to just churn through noob ants?


Wow…


Let’s see how the math works when they onboard tons of people who only stick it out until the new driver bonus pays out.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

-Long time Driver ✅
-Announcement that he is quitting ✅
-Uber Sucks✅
-Missing: You’re stupid if you stay now that I quit
-Missing: We need a union
-Missing: I’m getting a lawyer and suing

The post score is 50% as only 3 of 6 common items can be checked off.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Seamus said:


> -Long time Driver ✅
> -Announcement that he is quitting ✅
> -Uber Sucks✅
> -Missing: You’re stupid if you stay now that I quit
> ...


Hey man thanks forthe advice about my kid
He comes home for spring break today
I'll forward it asap
At some point if you dont like driving and/or 
arent making money we all might write 
some portion of the checklist
I'll probably write the same 3 he did
Uber does suck but does things for me
that no other company could
I wish I had a ride right now
I'm sitting on a $6.25 surge LOL


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Hey man thanks forthe advice about my kid
> He comes home for spring break today
> I'll forward it asap
> At some point if you dont like driving and/or
> ...


FYI, I sent you a DM.


----------



## Uberdmvdriver (Nov 3, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> You read that right.
> 
> Over 12,000 trips, 4.99 rating....etc.....etc....blah...blah....blah......doesn't matter. My expenses across the board have gone up dramatically in the last 12 months. I've been driving since early 2018.
> 
> ...


Nice encouragement letter @ANT 7 I have been off the road since the first of January. Thought I was going to go back around Valentines week, but there were too many drivers and less surges, then I said I will come back in the Spring and spring is near and with the gas surge, I am thinking, I am going to continue to enjoy my vacation. If it does not get better by the summer, I will hang up my driving boots for good, but for now I will continue my UP conversation. Best of success to you @ANT 7


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Seamus said:


> -Long time Driver ✅
> -Announcement that he is quitting ✅
> -Uber Sucks✅
> -Missing: You’re stupid if you stay now that I quit
> ...


I think you should include I can't afford to eat / feed my family...


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> You read that right.
> 
> Over 12,000 trips, 4.99 rating....etc.....etc....blah...blah....blah......doesn't matter. My expenses across the board have gone up dramatically in the last 12 months. I've been driving since early 2018.
> 
> ...


#Trump2024


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

By the way Ant7, continued good luck with your other ventures. You are very fortunate to be set up and have multiple properties. If you come up with a new way to kill time and make money let us know. Maybe you can go into the business of recruiting drivers and collecting referral fees.

Tron


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The fuel surcharge isn't changing my mind either.

It's not enough, and it's basically too little, too late, to have a meaningful impact.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

They should remove ALL of the rate reductions, over the years. <---just a start


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Is @ANT 7 back or is he still on his rant... ?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Going back to Moscow comrade?

_Flew in from Miami Beach B.O.A.C.
Didn't get to bed last night
On the way the paper bag was on my knee
Man, I had a dreadful flight
I'm back in the U.S.S.R.
You don't know how lucky you are, boy
Back in the U.S.S.R. (Yeah!)

Been away so long, I hardly knew the place
Gee, it's good to be back home
Leave it till tomorrow to unpack my case
Honey, disconnect the phone

Well,
The Ukraine girls really knock me out (... Wooh, ooh, ooh)
They leave the West behind (Da, da, da)
And Moscow girls make me sing and shout (... Wooh, ooh, ooh)
That Georgia's always on
My, my, my, my, my, my, my, my, my mind_
- Paul McCartney & John Lennon

Let us know how those Ukraine girls are. They gonna be hungry, the ones your countrymen leave alive anyway.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> You read that right.
> 
> Over 12,000 trips, 4.99 rating....etc.....etc....blah...blah....blah......doesn't matter. My expenses across the board have gone up dramatically in the last 12 months. I've been driving since early 2018.
> 
> ...


*CONGRATS!!!!*


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

There is zero reason why uber wont charge 30 % more and pass the extra to drivers .
Everybody else is chaging 30 % more including your grocery store .


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Didn't drive all week. Feels good.

You guy's retire yet with all the fuel surcharge bank you are making lol ?


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Didn't drive all week. Feels good.
> 
> You guy's retire yet with all the fuel surcharge bank you are making lol ?


No need to retire as I think the rate increase making the MSM scared all the demand away in my market.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Los Angeles California USA


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Best of luck to you! Enjoy your time off.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Our gas just dropped from $1.77 to $1.56 a litre a few days ago, because our province removed a gas tax they were collecting for years. Go figure eh !!

That saves me $100 a month, but, I'd still be forking over $1,000 CAD a month in fuel costs if I did go back on the road. And overall costs were the reason I parked.

If Uber was realistic they'd assess customers $1 per ride.......not some ridiculous 50 cents.

Political strife and military conflict has been really good for my forex trading however. Not planning to drive anytime soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

ANT 7 said:


> Our gas just dropped from $1.77 to $1.56 a litre a few days ago, because our province removed a gas tax they were collecting for years. Go figure eh !!
> 
> That saves me $100 a month, but, I'd still be forking over $1,000 CAD a month in fuel costs if I did go back on the road. And overall costs were the reason I parked.
> 
> ...


a $1 ? 😒🤷


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It's Uber.......

I used to do 20 trips a day, so that would be $500 a month @ $1 per. More would be nice I agree. Thing is......as Uber throttles you hourly, they'd have to bump up the ceiling on that variable number as well, by at least another $5 an hour. On weekends I consistently got $25 an hour statistically, so, at $30 you'd actually see feel the extra cash and not just see it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

ANT 7 said:


> It's Uber.......
> 
> I used to do 20 trips a day, so that would be $500 a month @ $1 per. More would be nice I agree. Thing is......as Uber throttles you hourly, they'd have to bump up the ceiling on that variable number as well, by at least another $5 an hour. On weekends I got $25 an hour statistically, do, at $30 you'd actually see feel the extra cash and not just see it.


Well, how much I was spending on gas before this price hike and now ? 
LoL $ 1 per trip won't cut it. 
And that means they are totally stealing from us .


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

My gas was $500 a month and it now is $1,100......using regular.

Pax are ok with throwing an extra $2-3 towards fares from my anecdotal evidence. It's not like Uber is paying for it after all.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Its highway robberies


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Uber is highway robbers


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> My gas was $500 a month and it now is $1,100......using regular.
> 
> Pax are ok with throwing an extra $2-3 towards fares from my anecdotal evidence. It's not like Uber is paying for it after all.


You are sounding an awful lot like a capitalist there comrade .. 
OK. WHO ARE YOU and what have you done with Ant7 ??


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> My gas was $500 a month and it now is $1,100......using regular.
> 
> Pax are ok with throwing an extra $2-3 towards fares from my anecdotal evidence. It's not like Uber is paying for it after all.


With our fuel here the .55 on 20 rides
is about 1/2 of the price gas went up
Good thing your trades are keeping you busy..


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It covers only about 25% of our increase......sucks big time.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Just got the call and my new custom laptop is ready to be picked up.

This will be my last post on UP as my electronic signature is going to change dramatically, and I will no longer be online here, as I am not driving anymore.

Za pobyedu !!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> Just got the call and my new custom laptop is ready to be picked up.
> 
> This will be my last post on UP as my electronic signature is going to change dramatically, and I will no longer be online here, as I am not driving anymore.
> 
> Za pobyedu !!


Good riddance and Godspeed.


----------



## TM6.5 (8 mo ago)

TX Uber Ant said:


> I am sure there are many drivers that understand the accurate economics of this gig will finally be following in your path. Even before the gas prices went stupid I was looking for a legitimate exit from it. I actually saw something the other day where Target was paying like 24 dollar per hour. Driving for Uber and Lyft works best as a part time gig at best these days and at that if its not surging it simply is not worth the troubles.
> 
> Good for you!
> 
> You can earn $25.00 an hour on payroll driving someone else’s vehicle.


----------



## TM6.5 (8 mo ago)

TM6.5 said:


> Hell yes .. go mow some lawns @ $25.00 an hour and ride a bike to work!


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

BrainDead Driver said:


> There is zero reason why uber wont charge 30 % more and pass the extra to drivers .
> Everybody else is chaging 30 % more including your grocery store .


The problem is Uber taking half of the fare.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Not only does Canada have $5.50 Gasoline but their citizens use the term "jobby job". Don't know what's worse....


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

These high gas prices orgasm at high levels usually before a serious recession. Stuff is artificially hyper inflated now and a major severe correction is coming with tons of job losses and there's already layoffs. Covid-19 recession


----------



## jtk131604 (Apr 12, 2017)

I quit a few weeks ago, here in Houston, after 7,000 rides or so, 4.98, etc etc. One of the best decisions I’ve made in many years. 

I hope I get to watch these two greedy bastard companies go belly up in my lifetime.


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> When I run into my fellow ants on the street I let the air out of their tires.
> 
> So there's not a lot of chance to talk.


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤪


----------

